# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Any tips on helping with holiday stress?

## Ms.Lady

Christmas is a wonderful time for friends and family, but it can also  become very stressful. How do you cope with the pressures of the holiday  season?

----------


## Chantellabella

This person has been sending me tips on holiday stress. Some of it was really helpful to me. http://keririggs.com/blog/

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Gift bags. If you're origami-impaired like I am, they are a life saver.

----------

